# Linksys WRK54G: YouTube and downloading problems



## djkst35 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hello,

I hope that I'm posting this in the right section. I have Comcast High Speed Internet and a Linksys Wireless G 2.4 GHz 802.11g Broadband Router, Model #WRK54G. When I'm connected to the internet with the Linksys Router, I've been experiencing the following problems:

1) YouTube and Vevo videos will not load and/or play properly. When they do begin to load, they'll stop suddenly and not re-load. The problem seems to be isolated to the Wireless Router and YouTube/Vevo as I'm able to play videos perfectly on other sites such as AOL Video and also when I'm connected to the internet directly from the cable wire.

2) I'm unable to download files from such sites as Rapidshare and/or Megaupload when connected via the Linksys. Once again, as in the case above, I'm able to download from these sites perfectly whenever I'm connected via the cable wire. 

I've called Comcast and they say my internet connection is fine. They won't help with the Wireless problem as they don't support Linksys. I called Linksys and they won't help as the router is no longer under warranty. Can someone please help me figure out what is going on and why I can't download/watch videos on YouTube/Vevo and why I can't download from such sites as Rapidshare/Megaupload when I'm connected via the Linksys? This is really frustrating!

Thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's start with the basic fixes.


Some things you can try here, listed in the order you should try them.


Update the network drivers (wired and wireless) on your computer to the latest available.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.


----------



## djkst35 (Jun 17, 2010)

I'll see if a friend can help me try the three things you suggested. If they don't work, then I'll be back.

Thanks for the reply!


----------

